# anyone in Cancun May 20-23?



## postwarcomet27 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello

My name is Jared and I will be in Cancun May 19-25. I want to go sailing and snorkeling for a day and rather then pay a tour company that will have who knows how many people on board ( I've been on those party boats before, I'm not looking for that). I'm looking for a captain who will be in Or around Cancun that could show me the ropes and give me a few sailing lessons. You can be liveaboard and as transient as they come. I am willing to compensate you, so if you can accommodate then leave me a message. 

Thanks
Jared


----------

